# Sarah Palin has the ???fire in my belly??? for prez run



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

*Sarah Palin has the ‘fire in my belly’ for prez run*

Posted: May 20, 2011, 10:32 am ET 

(CNN) – Sarah Palin has given few indications in recent weeks she is still actively considering a presidential run, but the former Alaska governor said Thursday she has the “fire in my belly” to mount a bid for the White House.

Appearing on Fox News, where she serves as a contributor, Palin did not rule out the possibility that she could jump into the still-undefined Republican presidential field, though offered few specifics on where she is in her thought process.

“I think my problem is that I do have the fire in my belly,” said Palin. “I’m so adamantly supportive of the good traditional things about America and our free enterprise system and I want to make sure that America is put back on the right track and we only do that by defeating Obama in 2012.”

The comments come after two once-potential presidential hopefuls – Mississippi Gov. Haley Barbour and former Arkansas Gov. Mike Huckabee – announced they were forgoing a presidential run because their inner yearning for the job was not strong enough to endure an 18 month campaign. 

Not so when it comes to Sarah Palin. Rather, for her, the decision comes down to a series of “practical” concerns. “It’s a matter for me for some practical, pragmatic decisions that have to be made,” Palin added, saying she is concerned about public scrutiny of members of her family. 

“It’s a matter for me for some practical, pragmatic decisions that have to be made,” she said. “One is, with a large family, understanding the huge amount of scrutiny and the sacrifices that have to be made on my children’s part in order to see their mama run for president. “But yeah, the fire in my belly, it’s there. That’s kind of my problem — it’s such a roaring fire to preserve what is good about America,” she added.

Posted by: CNN Political Producer Alexander Mooney  

*97 Comments*

1.  Roger
May 20th, 2011 11:10 am ET
I don’t think it’s a fire Sarah, I think it just may be gas. Take a Tums and go back to sleep!  

2.  Michael
May 20th, 2011 11:10 am ET
wish she also had the truth on her lips/tongue  

3.  brad
May 20th, 2011 11:11 am ET
“though offered few specifics on where she is in her thought process.”  
thought process. good one.  

4.  JDH
May 20th, 2011 11:11 am ET
Oh please Sarah run, since Trump decided not to run we really need someone to point at and laugh. And I think Katie Couric should interview her again and ask specifically what “good traditional things about America and our free enterprise system…” she is so supportive of. Maybe she can get her to give at least one example this time eh?  

5.  Bob
May 20th, 2011 11:11 am ET
The only run she might be succesfull at is (Maybe) running around the block.  

6.  Whammybar
May 20th, 2011 11:11 am ET
For a “Run”? I hope she runs away! (snip)

From CNN.com


----------



## Curt James (May 22, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

That fire in her belly is probably just heart burn from pregnancy.


----------



## Glycomann (May 22, 2011)

Fucktard for president.


----------



## phosphor (May 22, 2011)

There is only one way to put out a fire in a womans belly... The husband must not be doing his job - one of us may have to take a planetrip to Alaska to save us from her getting on the ticket and giving the big O the election.


----------



## Arnold (May 22, 2011)

I hope she does for entertainment purposes only, she gives comedians a ton of material too.


----------



## MDR (May 22, 2011)

Palin does serve well if the goal is to make Gingrich look like a genius.  Can't think of many other people who can accomplish that feat.


----------



## bio-chem (May 22, 2011)

son of a bitch we need a legit republican candidate. obama has an insanely low approval rating and the republicans make him look like a legitimate candidate


----------



## phosphor (May 22, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> son of a bitch we need a legit republican candidate. obama has an insanely low approval rating and the republicans make him look like a legitimate candidate


 
Sofar, I like what I see in Herman Cain - sounds like Samual L. Jackson and knows his shit (from what I see thusfar). Do a search on him, you will find he has promise. I wouldn't mind some black on black violence for the whitehouse.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


> I wouldn't mind some black on black violence for the whitehouse



For some reason I found this part funny. By the way not trying to bag on your post at all, I swear.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2011)

MDR said:


> Palin does serve well if the goal is to make Gingrich look like a genius.  Can't think of many other people who can accomplish that feat.



Gingrich is one of the most venomous spewing republicans in the modern age. he has no prayer of getting the majority of electorates to ever vote for him now or ever.  but it makes no difference

unfortunately to many of bought into the anti-government rhetoric and see it's downsizing as a way to increase prosperity for the "un-wealthy", it will be the exact opposite.  the budge deficit is caused by negative trade not from big gov, under/over taxing or entitlements.  the military budget increases annually for a specific reason.  since 1948 the US gov has spent 15T on the military, enough to build every single building, factory, bridge, home, pipe, cable, brick, road, etc. in the entire US.  the US won the cold war because we could borrow more to build our country and  military simultaneously, they could not.  the US sent billions in weapons money, chemicals,  etc. over to fight whomever wanted to kill the Russians.  Saddam, Bin Laden, etc. all of them set up and played....US involvement in Gaza strip, Israel, etc.

9-11 unwarranted or pay-back?

rulers of oil nations that are not Saudi, AUE, etc. that nationalize their oil, for some reason don't last long.  We must fight communism at all cost to bring "democracy" to the world along with that we also need access to your data, so here's some network equipment and fiber optic cabling, now Wall Street, etc. can touch you to...

Immigration laws now restrict labor from moving but thanks to the Internet Capital can reach anyone connected.

Speaking of "foreign" and "terror" were is that new black president from?.....everyone keep your eyes on the black puppet or he will "ruin" the country.  don't mind all this legislation taking away more of your rights it's to protect your future...lol....keep your eyes on Obama where's that dam birth certificate?

The company's that control the US media also sit on the same boards of weapons manufactures, military contractors (Boeing, Rathyeon, etc.)  "anti-muslim"/terrorists rhetoric on tv is constant.  most US foreign military bases are located in very close proximity of major oil producing regions, Middle East, South America, and now Libya is next on the list the are like #9 in proven reserves world wide.  

Nobody noticed that ALL the Vietnamese workers were evacuated from Libya prior to US attacks or I should say it was not on the "news" much if any, all sent back to their home country.  We have killed enough of them.  CIA has been sending people down to that region in northern africa for decades it's part of the rotation cycle, everyone I know in has gone to Africa or had to quit and transferred to other agency's or to state LE.

people still haven't caught on to the new business model in the US.  if you read some of the docs from the OECD that I post  they explain the business model to be followed by all company's.  OECD/ILO guidelines state that company's only have to pay the bare minimum in wages/benefits/retirement plans in line with that of the host country, poverty level, etc. get the gov to reduce what it gives to it's citizens, multi & transnational corps and public/private US corps follow suite according the the OECD "Guidelines".  

vote in some more radical "conservatives" get the federal minimum wage overturned, see how things get better (for the top).  Have you compared the incomes of "Forced Union" states vs right to work?

NAFTA has reduced the amount of high paying jobs for the mid level management level types, in manufacturing, production,  etc. the addition of labor to the service sector from manufacturing will continually decrease wages further there as jobs continue to disappear and if enough radicals in the right are elected to overturn the federal minimum wage.   US interests (military and weapons manufactures and others) control the flow of goods and finances to slave labor factories in mexico for cheap labor ($5 day) then back to the US tarrif free, etc.  millions of jobs lost from NAFTA never to be replaced.  

NCLB was a neo-liberal set up, drop out numbers have been hidden by students "transferring" to other schools.  this puts student failure blame on the teachers vs standardized testing which anyone that reads enough sociology studies does not work in the capitalist environment created in the US.  this paves the way for privatization and vouchers, further widening the education gap between "classes".  blaming budget deficit on entitlements, pension funds,  the "poor" minorities, etc. Obama also fuels the fire to shrink gov further, reducing democracy and enlarging the power of capital and wealth of the 300-400 families in the US that own all the private corps, the public traded ones are held by majority shareholders or holding corps, etc.  basically some of the "poorer" billionaire types and at the top of the food chain are the Warren Buffets, etc.  that still cash social security checks.

thanks to Citizens United and a conservative "free market" thinking Supreme Court the middle class is no longer needed for campaign funding, let the pain begin..

forget your shrinking wealth and stagnant income, did you hear Obama had a militant rapper in the White House...more distractions

the US has been "scolded" by the OECD/ILO for not following the 80/20 rule as the top 2% have been gaining all the wealth.  this is what Obama talks about when he stated to spread the wealth, he's basically talking to the people that have the power to increase wages but choose not to another 18% are due.

there is a reason why those in unions both private and pub sector make more money than those not, they have to by law, change the law and everyone gets paid less more flows to the top.  people on the right are still union bashing from the Reagan area, that's why I despise him so much.  rest assured in decades to come once people turn off their tv's and stop consuming they will wake up and realize WTF happened, people will be ALL OVER unions again it's the only way those at the lower 2-3 income quintiles will ever be able to afford the ever increasing costs of goods and services.  health care costs constantly increasing out of reach of many by 2025 it should amount for about 25% of the middle class income replacing the monies usually spent on a mortgage.

The Internet was spurred from the US, and has reached out across the globe.  The US has the most amount of millionaires and billionaires in the world yet we produce and export the least amount of tangible goods...you can just wire those monies to US now as the wealth of nations shifts to the US elite while the infrastructure crumbles and the middle class fades into poverty, the few "entitlements" left in the US are now at risk people are now voting to send these away at the last hail mary pass attempt at getting a larger slice of the American Pie, the continued exploitation of humanity at it's worst.

Why do you think the dollar is tied to OPEC and the IMF is located in the US?  coincidence...

the US best or worst country ever?


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Sofar, I like what I see in Herman Cain - sounds like Samual L. Jackson and knows his shit (from what I see thusfar). Do a search on him, you will find he has promise. I wouldn't mind some black on black violence for the whitehouse.




He is definitely a smart guy.

But i just dont trust Negros.


----------



## IronAddict (May 23, 2011)

YouTube Video












She's soo funny, I know she doesn't intend to be, but she's so fucking funny!


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2011)

she quit her position as governor and she thinks she can handle the position of president, comical at best.


----------



## MDR (May 23, 2011)

LAM said:


> Gingrich is one of the most venomous spewing republicans in the modern age. he has no prayer of getting the majority of electorates to ever vote for him now or ever.  but it makes no difference
> 
> unfortunately to many of bought into the anti-government rhetoric and see it's downsizing as a way to increase prosperity for the "un-wealthy", it will be the exact opposite.  the budge deficit is caused by negative trade not from big gov, under/over taxing or entitlements.  the military budget increases annually for a specific reason.  since 1948 the US gov has spent 15T on the military, enough to build every single building, factory, bridge, home, pipe, cable, brick, road, etc. in the entire US.  the US won the cold war because we could borrow more to build our country and  military simultaneously, they could not.  the US sent billions in weapons money, chemicals,  etc. over to fight whomever wanted to kill the Russians.  Saddam, Bin Laden, etc. all of them set up and played....US involvement in Gaza strip, Israel, etc.
> 
> ...



Gingrich is such an idiot.  Had a terrible week last week.  He revealed himself in so many ways.  Never seen a so-called candidate crash and burn like that.  He was always unelectable.


----------



## Bomb (May 23, 2011)

I would not want to see Palin or any female as US president.


----------



## alpha22 (May 23, 2011)

She's crazy...


----------



## busyLivin (May 23, 2011)

I don't know why people still talk about her.  Republicans won't vote for her. Democrats won't vote for her.  Time to move on.

I'm still holding out hope for a Christie/Ryan ticket.  Other than that, like bio-chem said: we're making even Obama look good.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (May 23, 2011)

The fire in her belly is just menopausal hot flashes.  Sara is the Barack Obama of the Repubican party.  They do have a few things in common. A gross lack of experience, driven by ideology, and serving half of the terms they were elected to serve.  Hopefully the repubicans won't make the same mistake.  We need someone with some real world success under their belt, not another American Idol candidate.  

Yes, GWB is ultimately responsible for the massive deficit and debt.  But, it'd be nice to have an admin that could come up with a plan to seriously make concrete efforts to reduce it.  The current one is doing everything possible to exacerbate it.


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 23, 2011)

The whole idea of Palin running is laughable - this does not mean that she won't do it.

Her negatives are very high and her base of supporters is very narrow.


Trump, and other buffoons are toyed with the idea, why not Palin?

It's a sad state of affairs in the US, today.


----------



## LAM (May 23, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> The fire in her belly is just menopausal hot flashes.  Sara is the Barack Obama of the Repubican party.  They do have a few things in common. A gross lack of experience, driven by ideology, and serving half of the terms they were elected to serve.  Hopefully the repubicans won't make the same mistake.  We need someone with some real world success under their belt, not another American Idol candidate.
> 
> Yes, GWB is ultimately responsible for the massive deficit and debt.  But, it'd be nice to have an admin that could come up with a plan to seriously make concrete efforts to reduce it.  The current one is doing everything possible to exacerbate it.



it took Palin 6 years and 3-4 colleges to get a lousy journalism degree they are not even in the same "academic" league..

have you not read a single document I posted from the OECD?...it doesn't matter who is POTUS things in the US are only going to get worst and worst, especially if radical extremist on the right reduce entitlements like they want.. if you actually read the 2010 Wage Report from the OECD it specifically talks about low wages in the US being a major contributing factor, the CPI being efficient for calculating wages and the lack of labor unions..

factory workers in mexico make $5 a day and in India they make $2 a day, no company in the US can compete with that.  go down to US/Mexico border and look at the signs of all the billion dollar company's that have relocated there..


----------



## jhud25 (May 30, 2011)

she is just a dumb ass


----------



## bio-chem (May 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> she quit her position as governor and she thinks she can handle the position of president, comical at best.



coming from the guy who voted for a president who hadn't finished a term of anything in his life


----------



## mazdarx7 (May 30, 2011)

id love to put a fire in sarah palins belly just sayin


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> coming from the guy who voted for a president who hadn't finished a term of anything in his life



That is a misleading statement. The only thing I am aware of that Obama didn't finish was his Senate term which is highly common for presidential candidates, especially for the ones who win. 

Palin quit for no other reason than she couldn't handle her position and the criticism against her. That is the big difference between the two and I am pretty sure you you know this.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That is a misleading statement. The only thing I am aware of that Obama didn't finish was his Senate term which is highly common for presidential candidates, especially for the ones who win.
> 
> Palin quit for no other reason than she couldn't handle her position and the criticism against her. That is the big difference between the two and I am pretty sure you you know this.



it's painfully obvious that she resigned early to cash in on her new found celebrity status (dam you John McCain!!!!).  under-educated ideologue's like her scare the crap out of me because under the surface they are only a fraction as intelligent as they appear on the outside, the rest is feigned. she also shows some of the classic traits of npd,  and they are easily manipulated more so than they think.


----------



## bio-chem (May 30, 2011)

KelJu said:


> That is a misleading statement. The only thing I am aware of that Obama didn't finish was his Senate term which is highly common for presidential candidates, especially for the ones who win.
> 
> Palin quit for no other reason than she couldn't handle her position and the criticism against her. That is the big difference between the two and I am pretty sure you you know this.



I hate sarah palin with a passion. I have no desire to see her anywhere near the presidency, but if we are making a determination of presidency based upon experience then Obama also would not have been in the discussion.

He served part of a state senate term and then part of a federal senate term. experience is not something he brought to the table. if it is why a person voted for president they would have gone McCain all the way. to say palin has no experience and vote obama is hypocritical


----------



## KelJu (May 30, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I hate sarah palin with a passion. I have no desire to see her anywhere near the presidency, but if we are making a determination of presidency based upon experience then Obama also would not have been in the discussion.
> 
> He served part of a state senate term and then part of a federal senate term. experience is not something he brought to the table. if it is why a person voted for president they would have gone McCain all the way. to say palin has no experience and vote obama is hypocritical



We aren't talking about her experience vs his experience, we are talking about her track record. She has proven already that she can't take it. She is a quitter, a loser, and a retard. So far, Obama hasn't pulled too many bonehead moves, and he seems to be handling his job well enough. You may note like is political views or ideologies, but at least he isn't an embarrassment to the country like Palin is and he hasn't laid down under pressure and quit his job. 

It is a fact that Palin can't handle pressure. It is also a fact that Obama had less experience than most presidents. But, the two ideas are unrelated.


----------



## feinburgrl (May 30, 2011)

Why the hell would anyone listen to this bitch in the first place. Just talk about stuff that she does know what's going on. Give me a brake.


----------



## LAM (May 31, 2011)

KelJu said:


> It is a fact that Palin can't handle pressure. It is also a fact that Obama had less experience than most presidents. But, the two ideas are unrelated.



look at all the experience GWB had in office and in running businesses and and then look what he did to the deficit...as forest gump said "Stupid is as stupid does.".....lol @ increased spending while reducing tax receipts, straight up retard economics 101


----------



## busyLivin (May 31, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Palin quit for no other reason than she couldn't handle her position and the criticism against her.



Blatantly incorrect.

She quit because of the attention & insane amount of ridicule placed on her.  She was so hammered by anyone who didn't like her, that she couldn't get anything done & no longer found herself effective as a governor.  

Maybe in your mind, her finishing her term not accomplishing anything, and being bogged down by the insane scrutiny & attention should be done at all costs, but in her mind, she did it for the good of her state.

I'd be happy to never hear her name again, but these bullshit lies of "she's a quitter" is just one in a long line of ridiculous attacks on her.


----------



## busyLivin (May 31, 2011)

Prince said:


> she quit her position as governor and she thinks she can handle the position of president, comical at best.



Obama can't take jokes about his ears or tough interviews, and he thinks he can handle the presidency. Comical at best.


----------



## busyLivin (May 31, 2011)

KelJu said:


> So far, Obama hasn't pulled too many bonehead moves, and he seems to be handling his job well enough.



Yes, which is representative of his approval rating before killing Osama.. what was it, 42% ???



KelJu said:


> at least he isn't an embarrassment to the country



I beg to differ.


----------

